# What a day on the Chagrin!



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I had pretty much the whole day to fish so I wanted to take advantage of it. I haven't had a whole day in awhile. I woke up super early and got to the river at 5 am. I was very suprised to see some frog water about 70% slush free. In my first 4 drifts, I had 3 fish. By the time it was light enough to see without a lighted float, I had 6 fish. At 9:00 I had to stop for a couple hours, but it was an unblievable morning. I ended up with 16 fish, all very fresh and nice sized. I only caught 2 skippers. The biggest lull was about 20 minutes, but then you'd get 4 hits in a row or so.

I met up with Pymybob at 1:00 and we did a little exploring. What a great hole we found. I ended up with 7 more in the afternoon for a total of 23. I haven't been out much this fall but I think I caught more fish today than I have all season. I haven't had a day like this in about 3 years and I really needed it.

In the water we explored, they were all holding in slack water. I used jig and maggots the entire day. Color didn't matter, but I did catch 5 in a very short time on brown and red when Bob hadn't had much action. The color and flow were perfect and it snowed off and on the entire day. What a day to be out!

Once the pictures show up in my email and Bob emails me the ones he took I'll post them.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You can tell who has a better camera phone!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice steelies!!!


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

wow really nice hoping to get some action tomoro


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, sounds like a great day, and certainly nice fish.

So for the real question...! What pooped on your hat...?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theyre there. seem to be spread out pretty good though. first place I stopped I hit one in about 2 hours. then after I moved I hit into 4 in about the same period of time.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I still think we're about a month behind. We should have had this kind of action back in November typically. If I would have stayed at the first hole all day, I think I could have gotten well over 30. But I got my fix in for the day and wanted to fish some holes I haven't spent much time on.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow way to go joel, sounds like one hell of a day!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

It was a good day. Thanks for sharing that new spot with me Joel. Its always fun to fish for steelhead with you. I had fun even though I only caught an enormous creek chub, a sucker (yes, I said sucker in December!) and lost one steelie for the day. AWESOME FUN!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Thanks for sharing that new spot with me Joel. Its always fun to fish for steelhead with you.


Anytime, I know you can be trusted.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are the days that keep us going back! Looks like you guys made the best of it...nice job good memories.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to go Joel! Where was my invite? ohh yeah, you did invite me..shows how stupid I am.
nicely done..


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Awesome fishing there Joel... Nice pics there too...

Thanks for sharing!

Frank


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Damn Joel. Your still slaying em I see. I will be in Washington State in the next two months. I will be stationed there for three years. I have been doing some research and it looks like Steelheading is a go. Man I remember the days you taught me how to catch em. I remember first time I hooked up with you I caught one on my third or fourth drift. This is after fishing with the other idiot and not getting crap all day. I'll let you know when I return Stateside and I'll keep you up to date of my catches.

Paul


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man this thread freaked me out at first, after the anticipation and the few fish that have been spotted and talked about so far, I saw the thread title and was estatic. Then I saw the date of the first post


----------

